# need some advice with LDL 120



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all

I am trying to get some LDL 120's /victor 110/120 and Belisle 120X to the uk but I having problem finding any one that will ship to the uk could any one point me in the right dirction
thanks

fox243uk


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Minnesota Trapline Products ships internationally. Check out their web site for details.


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

